# Any people living in White Plains, NY or nearby



## ErikS36 (Oct 4, 2020)

That want to meetup? I don’t want to chat with anyone online. I’m 36 and I’ve done enough chatting. I need a friend or someone like a friend. My life is spiraling downward and I’m in emotional pain almost all the time. The only thing that’s going to save me from complete catatonic like despair and negative thoughts that lead to debilitating anxiety is companionship. Even if it’s for one hour a day. No one will help me.


----------



## ErikS36 (Oct 4, 2020)

I’m alone tonight. My mom is in the hospital. She could have pancreatitis. I’m completely alone with no family or friends. In an apartment. Is anybody out there?


----------



## ErikS36 (Oct 4, 2020)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Mystic290 (Aug 26, 2019)

Hey I’m really sorry you’re having a rough time. I’m not from your area but I just wanted you to know that you are being heard! It is a tough time for everyone with this virus on top of the personal stuff folks like us already have going on. But hang in there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErikS36 (Oct 4, 2020)

Mystic290 said:


> Hey I'm really sorry you're having a rough time. I'm not from your area but I just wanted you to know that you are being heard! It is a tough time for everyone with this virus on top of the personal stuff folks like us already have going on. But hang in there!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not enough that you hear me and I cannot hang in there. I'm in a crisis


----------



## ErikS36 (Oct 4, 2020)

My bedroom is now over a construction site the noise is pushing me over the edge near insanity and none of that matters to anyone but me and my mom who’s watching me go over the edge I am out in the cold now because the noise was driving me insane I am hiding in mall bathrooms because of the new world order and public places being made inhospitable to visitors you have to be made ashamed to be out in public places like a mall and hide there is nowhere to sit


----------



## ErikS36 (Oct 4, 2020)

I’m going to have a total nervous breakdown and end up in westChester medical center in a locked ward
I don’t want that 

Please someone pray for me 
I’ve been having severe anxiety and screaming fits all morning almost threw up my lunch because of anxiety now I’m wandering the streets this is wrong to force someone out of their only home with jackhammer noise when it’s cold outside and the whole world is telling you you to stay home


----------



## ErikS36 (Oct 4, 2020)

The klonopin isn’t working either 
I don’t know how I’m going to accept my bedroom being made untenable when I cannot be out in the cold and I don’t really want to be in public places looking for somewhere to hide so new world order followers don’t harass me just for wanting to escape my home


----------



## ErikS36 (Oct 4, 2020)

I need help


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2020)

google tlm anxiety


----------

